# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  🔴🔴ایا میشه دوازدهم رو غیرحضوری خوند؟؟!

## Arshia Afzali

سلام
از اونجایی که مدرسه ی ما سطح خوبی نداره (مزخرفه در واقع) من میخوام دوازدهم رو غیرحضوری بخونم. ولی بهم گفتن که نمیشه و  دوازدهم در مقایسه با چهارم قدیمی ها به خاطر دیپلم و اینجور چیزا دیگه نمیشه غیرحضوری بخونی. درست میگن؟ 
و  دوستانی که غیرحضوری خوندن ممنون میشم تجربه هاشون رو بگن

----------


## Dr.arash123

دوازدهم دروس سنگینی خواهد داشت واسه همین اگر هم بشه غیر حضوری این کار رو نکن

----------


## Arshia Afzali

> دوازدهم دروس سنگینی خواهد داشت واسه همین اگر هم بشه غیر حضوری این کار رو نکن


وقتی معلم عملا هیچ فایده ای نداره چرا برم مدرسه البته نه همشون ولی مثلا درس مهمی مثل فیزیک وقتی معلم هیچ درسی بهت نمیده چه فایده ای داره؟ من خودم امسال تجربه کردم که بدون معلم درسامو بخونم خیلی هم راضی بودم

----------


## Stanley_Kubrick

سلام من الان یه دهمی هستم دارم می روم یازدهم
به نظر شما برای تابستان چه مباحثی را بخونم و چه کار کنم
من اول سال روزی 4 یا 5 ساعت می خوندم ترازم 5000 بود این اواخر با روزی 3 ساعت یا کمتر به 6200 رسیدم
ممنون می شوم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## unlucky

> سلام من الان یه دهمی هستم دارم می روم یازدهم
> به نظر شما برای تابستان چه مباحثی را بخونم و چه کار کنم
> من اول سال روزی 4 یا 5 ساعت می خوندم ترازم 5000 بود این اواخر با روزی 3 ساعت یا کمتر به 6200 رسیدم
> ممنون می شوم راهنمایی کنید


گل پسر توی چند جا دیدم همین سوالو پرسیدی... بهتر نیس یه تاپیک جدا بزنی و سوالاتو اونجا بگی ؟ : )
اونجوری تاپیک بقیه رو هم اسپم نمیدی :/

در مورد قسمت اول که اگه منظورت اینه یازدهمو بخونی ، به نظرم بشین دهمو خوب کار کن دوباره + تستم زیاد بزن ، نمیخواد جلو جلو یازده رو بخونی. پایتو توی 10 قوی کنی بهتره.
اگه منظورت اینه کدوم کتابا رو از 10 رو بخونی. خب باید همرو بخونی دیگه :/ کلا 8 تاس.

قسمت دوم هم من که درکت نکردم :///
ینی چون ترازت بیشتر شده میخوای از این به بعد 3 ساعت بخونی ؟ :////

-------------------------------------

تا جایی که منم پرسیدم گفتن نمیشه دوازدهمو غیر حضوری خوند ' : - (
اگه میشدم باز غیر حضوری گرفتن کار خوبی نبود...
به نظرم مدرستو عوض کن : )

----------


## Empty

> سلام
> از اونجایی که مدرسه ی ما سطح خوبی نداره (مزخرفه در واقع) من میخوام دوازدهم رو غیرحضوری بخونم. ولی بهم گفتن که نمیشه و  دوازدهم در مقایسه با چهارم قدیمی ها به خاطر دیپلم و اینجور چیزا دیگه نمیشه غیرحضوری بخونی. درست میگن؟ 
> و  دوستانی که غیرحضوری خوندن ممنون میشم تجربه هاشون رو بگن


سلام دوست عزیز.کاملا شرایطتونو درک میکنم ولی نظر شخصی من اینه اصلا این کار رو نکنید حتی اگه مدرستون سطح خیلی بدی داشت شما بی اهمیت باشید و کار خودتونو انجام بدین.یکی از بدترین مضراتش دور افتادن از اون فضای اموزشی و اجبار مدرسست که باعث میشه نه تنها وقت اضافی نیارید بر مطالعه بلکه تنبلیتون در طول یک سال بیشتر بشه و حس کنید نسبت به بقیه وقت بیشتری دارین در حالیکه اصلا اینطور نیست.دوم اینکه حتی اگه بدترین مدرسه هم باشین حداقل یکبار شنیدن توضیح دروس از دبیراتون باعث میشه یه زمینه ای از درس ها تو ذهنتون باشه و تو خونه بر خوندن درس ها دچار مشکل نشین. هزاران مضرات دیگه هم داره که در این مقال نمیگنجه.امیدوارم تصمیم درستو بگیرین.موفق باشین

----------


## Arshia Afzali

> گل پسر توی چند جا دیدم همین سوالو پرسیدی... بهتر نیس یه تاپیک جدا بزنی و سوالاتو اونجا بگی ؟ : )
> اونجوری تاپیک بقیه رو هم اسپم نمیدی :/
> 
> در مورد قسمت اول که اگه منظورت اینه یازدهمو بخونی ، به نظرم بشین دهمو خوب کار کن دوباره + تستم زیاد بزن ، نمیخواد جلو جلو یازده رو بخونی. پایتو توی 10 قوی کنی بهتره.
> اگه منظورت اینه کدوم کتابا رو از 10 رو بخونی. خب باید همرو بخونی دیگه :/ کلا 8 تاس.
> 
> قسمت دوم هم من که درکت نکردم :///
> ینی چون ترازت بیشتر شده میخوای از این به بعد 3 ساعت بخونی ؟ :////
> 
> ...


کاش مدرسه ی دیگه هم بود :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Wild Rose

> سلام
> از اونجایی که مدرسه ی ما سطح خوبی نداره (مزخرفه در واقع) من میخوام دوازدهم رو غیرحضوری بخونم. ولی بهم گفتن که نمیشه و  دوازدهم در مقایسه با چهارم قدیمی ها به خاطر دیپلم و اینجور چیزا دیگه نمیشه غیرحضوری بخونی. درست میگن؟ 
> و  دوستانی که غیرحضوری خوندن ممنون میشم تجربه هاشون رو بگن


سلام.
ببینید من خودم دوران دبیرستان پیش دانشگاهیمو غیرحضوری گرفتم که کلاس کنکور برم!!!
اما اشتباه کردم.... به نظر خوب میومد...
اما من پیشرفت نکردم... پسرفت کردم!!
مدرسه ما هم افتضاح بود...
اما اون موقع که مدرسه میرفتم.... چون معلم درس نمیداد میومدم خونه و هرکاری میکردم اون درس رو از روی کتابای مختلف بخونم و تستهاشو کامل بزنم که عقب نیوفتم...
پیشرفت کرده بودم.... 
واسه همین فکر میکردم مدرسه نرم و بشینم خودم بخونم بهتره!!!! اما اشتباه بود... چرا؟؟؟
چون معلمی نبود که بد درس بده و من احساس نیاز کنم به اینکه باید دنبالش برم!!! و من هی پشت گوش انداختم و نتیجه اش شد یه سال پشت کنکور موندن!!!
و در جا زدن روی تراز 5000 !!
پس اینکارو نکن...! امیدوارم توجیه شده باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## nodetboy

> سلام
> از اونجایی که مدرسه ی ما سطح خوبی نداره (مزخرفه در واقع) من میخوام دوازدهم رو غیرحضوری بخونم. ولی بهم گفتن که نمیشه و  دوازدهم در مقایسه با چهارم قدیمی ها به خاطر دیپلم و اینجور چیزا دیگه نمیشه غیرحضوری بخونی. درست میگن؟ 
> و  دوستانی که غیرحضوری خوندن ممنون میشم تجربه هاشون رو بگن


همونجورکه بقیه هم گفتن حتی اگه بشه هم کار منطقی ای نیست
فرض کنیم معلمای شما داغونن ونمیشه چیزی ازشون یادگرفت
ولی خوب همون بوئن تو جومدرسه خیلی روی انگیزه وشرایط روحی تاثیرمیذاره
ازاین نظر به نظرم غیرحضوری خوندن کارعاقلانه ای نیست

----------


## mohsen..

همه نکاتو دوستان گفتن مثل تو جو قرار گرفتن و ...
خودمم غیرحضوری خوندم چون کلا مدرسمون بچه ها همه افتادن 
دوتا نکته رو من اضافه میکنم که تازه بهش پی بردم بعد یه سال پشت کنکور موندن
1-وقتی مدرسه بری میای خونه وقت نه زیاده که وابدی و نه کمه.بخاطر همین تو تشنه ی درس خوندن میشی و هرچی هم بخونی مفید حساب میشه(نگران وقتم نباش وقت نباش وقت زیاده ادم درسخون کمه)
2-اگه غیرحضوری بگیری.خدای نکرده بخوای پشت کنکور بمونی با فردی که میخواد سومین کنکورشو بده تفاوتی نداری  .چرا؟
چون اون دوسال خونه میمونه توهم دوسال خونه میمونی

----------


## پرستو مهرمنش

> سلام
> از اونجایی که مدرسه ی ما سطح خوبی نداره (مزخرفه در واقع) من میخوام دوازدهم رو غیرحضوری بخونم. ولی بهم گفتن که نمیشه و  دوازدهم در مقایسه با چهارم قدیمی ها به خاطر دیپلم و اینجور چیزا دیگه نمیشه غیرحضوری بخونی. درست میگن؟ 
> و  دوستانی که غیرحضوری خوندن ممنون میشم تجربه هاشون رو بگن


سلام
آخرین چیزی که من شنیدم نمیشه. و ممنوع شده متاسفانه. حالا شاید امسال قانون عوض شده باشه. باید بری یه آ»وزشگاه معتبر بپرسی اونا اطلاعات دقیقی دارن.

----------


## Mr_Ghost

> سلام
> از اونجایی که مدرسه ی ما سطح خوبی نداره (مزخرفه در واقع) من میخوام دوازدهم رو غیرحضوری بخونم. ولی بهم گفتن که نمیشه و  دوازدهم در مقایسه با چهارم قدیمی ها به خاطر دیپلم و اینجور چیزا دیگه نمیشه غیرحضوری بخونی. درست میگن؟ 
> و  دوستانی که غیرحضوری خوندن ممنون میشم تجربه هاشون رو بگن


سلام
متاسفانه همچین کاری نمیتونی انجام بدی چون غیرقانونیه و برا مشکل درست میشه

----------

